# New Superheavy Fortification from FW



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

From today's newsletter, we have the Primus Redoubt:
















































> Found on worlds across the Imperium since the days of the Great Crusade, the Primus Redoubt is one of a class of super-heavy emplacements built en-masse to defend the cities, foundries and other vital structures on newly Compliant worlds. Constructed with emplaced weaponry more often found on heavy void craft and battlecruisers, and powered by reactors buried deep beneath its visible structure, the Primus Redoubt is designed to eliminate vehicles at very long range, and has enough destructive force to take down super-heavy vehicles and even Titans. Its substantial walls are further protected by a projected force dome, shielding the redoubt from all but the heaviest of incoming fire and orbital bombardments.
> 
> The Realm of Battle Imperial Primus Redoubt consists of a 2' x 2' Realm of Battle tile that features a large bunker complex with multiple battlements and a double-barrelled turbo laser destructor turret. It is a fortification that can be taken by any Faction in Warhammer 40,000 and Horus Heresy games. Experimental rules for the Primus Redoubt can be found HERE.
> 
> This is a complete multi-part resin kit. It is available to pre-order today for despatch from Friday 10th April.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

is that a twinlinked vulcano cannon thing?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

well, the tile in itself is just what i can get with styrofoam (minus the turret)...crappy fortification, sadly. Imma reading the rules now.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> is that a twinlinked vulcano cannon thing?


Double-barreled turbo laser destructooooor.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Double-barreled turbo laser destructooooor.


okay thats kind of awesome XD 
Firing ma lazors!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

this hobby is becoming way to expensive for them to be bringing out new toys that i want.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like the turret fits the Reaver titan too. Noticed the Hyperios upgrade missile is Heavy 2. I hope it is more powerful than what it looks like as Not much more gets you a Warhound.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I find the idea of replacing an entire tile of the game board to be kinda stupid. I like the fortification itself, but it's never going to fit in with the theme of the table unless you play on the same one all the time. Ultimately I guess that isn't the end of the world, but I don't see why they would go with this over a detached kit.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

venomlust said:


> I find the idea of replacing an entire tile of the game board to be kinda stupid. I like the fortification itself, but it's never going to fit in with the theme of the table unless you play on the same one all the time. Ultimately I guess that isn't the end of the world, but I don't see why they would go with this over a detached kit.


you generally wouldnt need something like this unless its an APOC game. and APOC tables tend to be massive. A stand alone kit would have been nice but i can at least see why they went this route instead.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Is that a new praetor/commander model in front of the contemptor?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ignoring the gun, which looks like it fell off a 90s Transformer toy, I actually really like the base. 

I like how they have left it relatively simple, so adding sand/trees/shrubs/rocks to it would be relatively easy.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I really want to get a pair of these and a pair of the other Realm of Battle Imperial Stronghold (not the Castellum, not a fan of how that doesn't really mesh with the of the table) FW Boards, and have those be the entrance to a SM Underground Fortress, with a downed Thunderhawk somewhere on the outside.

Only problem is, that table would have to be huge to include that defense network, if those are 2' x 2'; would have to have an 8' x 12' table to accomodate for that.

Would be awesome to have a linked table to a Zone Mortalis section as well. Have an attacker attempt to breach the doors and get to through to the inner workings. Just a shame that there's not many other battle boards that actually match the design. There's the standard one, and half of those have skulls littered everywhere. 

When will GW learn that people fucking hate skulls? ON EVERYFUCKINGTHING? ALL OF THE THINGS?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Orochi said:


> Ignoring the gun, which looks like it fell off a 90s Transformer toy, I actually really like the base.
> 
> I like how they have left it relatively simple, so adding sand/trees/shrubs/rocks to it would be relatively easy.


You do know that is how the turbo laser has always looked right?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Vaz said:


> ...When will GW learn that people fucking hate skulls? ON EVERYFUCKINGTHING? ALL OF THE THINGS?


I'm sorry but they won't learn. GW must have a Grimdark-o-meter which measures how ready a design is for inclusion in the Warhammer 40K universe. You can compensate for a lack of grimdark by adding more skulls.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Skulls are an imperial staple. It's like complaining about runes on Eldar or Spikes on CSM.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's really not. Is there seriously a need for the amount of skulls on vengeance batteries? Nope.

If there is, where are there not more skulls on the above battery?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> It's really not. Is there seriously a need for the amount of skulls on vengeance batteries? Nope.
> 
> If there is, where are there not more skulls on the above battery?


Imperial skulls are almost always skulls of honored Imperial servants and are incorporated into buildings and structures as a means of honoring their sacrifices. It's fluff going back a couple decades now and it's a bit late to complain about it now.

It's a 40k trope at this point, and like it or not it's not going away any time soon.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Zion said:


> You do know that is how the turbo laser has always looked right?


I do know that. Didn't realise I hadn't paid my Heresy-Online-Visual-Comparisons tax.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Well are you gonna pay it now, or what?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Meh, I prefer my super heavies to be slug chuckers. Make that into a big ass cannon and I'm sold.


----------

